# counterstrike condition zero cd key problem



## help me123 (Jun 22, 2007)

hi, here is my issue and i would really appreciate some help on this situation


I have my old counterstrike condition zero box with the cds and activation code on it but i havent played for awhile now and i dont know the password of my old steam account or the email i set as the account.....and all i want is my cd key not to be in use anymore so i can make a new steam account and use this activation code on it  



any answers?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

if you want to make your new account, you may need to contact steam or valve and ask them to reset the cd key.


----------

